# Vallis



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

I just added 3 vallis plants to my tank last night ok, I have about 3" gravel, and I add a dose of "Leaf Zone" once a week with the water change.My lights are on for 10 hours a day. I have an amazon sword already and that is doing ok. Are these conditions good for my new Vallis to grow and be healthy???


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

yes,i believe that they will be fine.if not try other type of fertilizer and let the lights on for 11-12 hours.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks Jim


----------

